# Yard Work in the Winter



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

This afternoon I grassed and ballasted most of the new DB staging yard. I haven't ballasted a turnout in a long time but it went well for all of them and they still work.

My knees started to bother me from kneeling on my work table so I stopped after I had all but two lines ballasted.

There's always next week.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

That looks awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you. I still have a lot of work to do on this section (like all of the other sections) besides ballasting the last two tracks.

I'll be adding platforms to the two tracks that are not ballasted, a signal tower, and several trackside electrical sheds, maintenance sheds, signaling, and last but not least a spiderweb of catenary wire and supporting masts.

It will be awhile before this section is completed. Catenary is $$$.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

I think that sounds great!! I can’t wait to see this project unfold! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

The ballasting looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

that looks good, well done


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks.

That E6000 spray pump adhesive makes quick work of gluing it down.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

looks really good. ballast and groundcover are no doubt the biggest factor of layout looks coming to life.

I must say the transition from concrete to wooden tiles does throw me off a bit ( I know they mix those materials IRL). hopefully it will get toned down a bit with weathered rail.

good luck!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't care much for the transition either, but it is entirely prototypical. I read something about the increased stress on concrete ties on the diverging route of a turnout.

They don't even use them in Europe.


----------

